# Audi TT (mk1) - Dodo Correction Detail



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

After being recommended by another forum member, I was asked to conduct a detail on this (forum members) mk1 TT. Being from Scotland and the car being in London, I did not really know what to expect. I was told of the swirls from the owner, and on arrival this was confirmed, but the refraction of light was slightly distorted, so the depth was slightly flat. So on with some pictures:

On arrival:










































So I started with a snowfoaming the car. I used Chemical Guy Citrus Snowfoam, very good at stripping the car, contaminents and wax, aggregated crevises with various brushes:


















After 5 mins the snowfoam was rinsed off and then started to the wheels/arches/petrol cap/engine bay with Chemical Guys Diablo wheel cleaner and Surfex APC using various brushes, then treated the alloys to Iron Cut:


















The car was washed then with Dodo Juice Born to be Mild using a Dodo Juice Yeti washmitt. Onces washed the car was then treated to Autosmart Tardis to remove tar then rinsed followed up with claying, using Dodo Juice Born Slippy and Swissvax Paint Rubber:










Then the car was washed again the dried using Dodo Juice Time to Dry and a Dodo Juice Supernatual drying Towel then it was time to see the amount of correction ahead. Now this was not a full (3 stage) correction due to time constraint and location, so deeper RDS (random deep scratches) well dulled down, but not attempted to be fully removed:


























There was also an area of concern which showed the car had previous been machine polished. On the rear spoiler there was a area which had been burnt by previous correction:


















This was a reminded how easy it is to cause damage, so the car was taped up, inc edges:










Too paint depth readings all over the car, averaging between 120microns and 160microns:










So on with the correction. I opted to use my rotary with Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads and using Menzerna compounds and finishing with Dodo Juice Lime Prime:

before:








after:








and more corrected pics:

























Then the car was waxed with Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, this wax is aimed at use with darker cars, but with extensive knowledge of Dodo Juice products and extensive testing of this wax, I would consider it to be one of the best wax on the market beating many more expensive, also the owner was looking for durability. I used this wax on a car from the highlands in July and was still performing strong in Feb through the harsh winter. Also being a hybrid wax (containing elements of Dodo Juice Red Mist) it gives a very deep shine:










The alloys were treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax and the tyres with Swissvax Pneu, the glass was treated to Dodo Juice Clear Menthol and then used the steam cleaner to remove excessive polish splatter from the owner previous attempt to polish. Exhaust was treated to Dodo Juice Fine Metal finish and the interior was fully steam cleaned and the leather treated to swissvax cleaner cleaner/conditoner. The engine bay was further treated to some steam cleaning, then the metal treated with Dodo Juice Red Mist. The rubbers were treated to Swissvax Seal Feed.

The end result:


















































































Ill be back down soon to do his partners TT, which is meant to be a lot harder work.....so more to come 

Thanks for viewing

Robert Turner
Prism Detailing


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice write up Rob and a very good finish


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Elias! How very self indulgent! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeap, it's my shiny red TT...........  

Thanks to Rob, he spent the whole day on it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi rob, saw this on Facebook, good job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iDriveTopless (Nov 5, 2010)

slineTT said:


> Yeap, it's my shiny red TT...........
> 
> Thanks to Rob, he spent the whole day on it.


WOW! Elias, car looks even more gorgeous...I didn't think it could get any redder or shinier than the last time I saw it...but I think sunglasses are now required to look at it directly...even at night 8) 8) 8)

Now if Rob made house calls to Florida...my 2yr old paint is looking dull by comparison :roll:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

iDriveTopless said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, it's my shiny red TT...........
> ...


The amount of invited I have had all over the US to detail cars (All Audi's as well), I should just move over :lol:

Elias Im happy you are impressed with the car, it was a pleasure to work on 

Kammy: thanks mate, im hoping you still go yours looking decent :mrgreen:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Rob. The TT is now still in the garage and it will not come out until the roads are empty of dust and other cars.

Here is a pic of how it is in the garage...... :lol: :lol:


__
https://flic.kr/p/9wTaqC


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hahaha 

Rob done my TT a few months ago and I was happy... Well until someone keyed the whole passenger side including bonnet and rear bumper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Stu, I forgot about that, did you not get it fixed ? ? ? ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quick question...

If you tape up the panel gaps, then these areas don't get polished. Do you do these by hand or just leave them?

Does it not leave lines where the tape was? I don't mean from tape residue, but just polished surface/against unpolished.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Hark said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If you tape up the panel gaps, then these areas don't get polished. Do you do these by hand or just leave them?
> 
> Does it not leave lines where the tape was? I don't mean from tape residue, but just polished surface/against unpolished.


The take was left on for the more aggressive polishing, if you read through you could see that another detailer had burnt through on the spoiler, its something i have noticed on a few red cars, so the edges (panel gaps) were corrected with a less agressive compound thus resulting in less chance of burning the paint (as it is thinest at these points). This does not affect the level of correction or create any inconsistancy through the panel.....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Robtur said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question...
> ...


Thanks for the reply, that makes sense.

I'm working on mine right now. The megs glaze I'm using seems to be removing the majority of the swirls, maybe 60-70% but I'd need something more aggressive to remove the rest. This is my first go so Phil started me off with something less aggressive. Bonnet has taken me 45 mins, now on to doors and wings.

Do you usually use a smalller pad for the bumper, where panels are much smaller?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes, not only because thy are smaller in size, but Smaller pads cut less than larger pads (not meaning size), just creating less heat build up and less chance of potentially warping the bumper or burning through.....

Are you using a Paint Depth Reader, this is very much an essential tool for correction as you might not know the full history of the paint on the car, even when buying new does not mean that at the dealership they had to do a smart repair etc....

Im not a fan of the Megs products except for the 105 and 205 so I cannot comment on whats best to use, You could consider Menzerna or 3M compounds and to stel it up, you might be looking at the likes of 3M Fast Cut Plus, Megs 105, Menzerza S100, remember first change the compound and using the same level of pad and then step up with pad and compound combination.....You are wanting to remove as little as possible but achieving as much as possible....


----------

